# Scalecoat paint



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Hello all. Im planning on using scalecoat pain on the smokebox of my accucraft c-19. The smokebox is brass but will have some plastic parts as well. I know scalecoat makes paint just for metal and plastic. What I want to know is what will go wrong if I don't use the specific paint for each? IE what if I spray all of the brass and the plastic parts with scalecoat 1?

Also is scalecoat compatible with floquil?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Scalecoat I might eat some thin plastics.

But you can use Scalecoat II for both plastic and metal. I've done this many times with no difficulties. So try Scalecoat II for both. Should work fine.


I'm not sure what you mean by compatible with Floquil. You can paint over Floquil with Scalecoat, or the other way too. But I've never actually mixed the two at one time though. Not sure what would happen.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Scalecoat is not compatible with Floquil. If you put Floquil on top of Scalecoat, you will probably have a mess.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Scalecoat I is designed for use on metals and requires no primer (self-etching?). In order to achieve a chip-resistant finish, it's recommended that it be baked on at 175* minimum for at least two hours. 

I used Scalecoat 1 to airbrush my locomotive in my signature. I took additional steps to lightly etch the metal surfaces by soaking the parts in vinegar after soaking and scrubbing in industrial strength Simple Green, and I followed the baking instructions. So far, the finish has held up well, and I see no evidence of chipping or wearing off despite the loco being a live steamer that gets more handling than the average electric loco. 

I have no experience with Scalecoat I on plastics or with Scalecoat and Floquil.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! I did not know scalecoat was ment to be baked on. I think ill paint the main part of the smoke box with the scalecoat I and bake it. Then Ill paint the door and face with the scailecoat II. I guess Ill have to do a test with scalecoat and floquil paint. 

Dwight thats a fantastic modal of NPC #21. What color did you use?


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

Floquil over Scalecoat is fine. I use Floquil for weathering over just about any finish. I wouldn't mix the two in their liquid form. Scalecoat I works well over metal surfaces and when allowed to bake results in a hard durable finish. For best and safe results, Preheat oven to 250 degrees, turn off power when temp is reached. Place painted parts in hot oven and leave undisturbed until the oven has cooled naturally, or overnight.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks GNsteamer. I forgot to mention that by compatable I meant spraying one over the other. I know not to mix them. Good to know that you CAN spray them over each other.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight thats a fantastic modal of NPC #21. What color did you use?Thanks. I used Loco Black. For best and safe results, Preheat oven to 250 degrees...I also baked at 250*. In my case, I used a toaster oven (the wife would have my nads if I used her kitchen oven). I preheated with an oven thermometer inside, fiddling with the temperature setting until the oven stabilized at 250, then left it on and put the freshly painted parts inside and allowed to bake for at least two hours. 

If I were doing it over again, I'd pre-bake the parts for at least two hours as well... this to ensure that any trace of cleaning solution and/or vinegar would be evaporated out of nooks and crannies and evaporated away. Had a couple small issues with paint discoloration around the boiler jacket seams. In my case, this turned out to be a plus (accidental weathering"), but under other circumstances could have ruined the finish.Then Ill paint the door and face with the scailecoat II.Why? Are these parts plastic?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention - a complete list of colors for both Scalecoat 1 & 2, plus application instructions, can be found on *their web site*.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Yes the smokebox will have some plastic parts on it. But its mostly brass.


----------

